# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  I need an app.... want to help create it?

## Brad Jones

I need an app.....   

I'd like to build a little CodeGuru (or RSS reader that can be branded) .... 

The only way, however, that we could allow the full articles to be pulled into the app would be to included an ad model into the app as well. 

This should be a pretty easy project. Might be fun to create the code in this thread and get people to chime in. Make it a bit open on the source and such.

Any interest?

----------


## mlevi2538

answer anyone? I've got the same question..

----------


## kevin619

if you need to develop app definitely we support you ... can you share some detail about application what as you want ?

----------

